# Temporary accommodation Dubai



## Shevdogg (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi all, 

Moving to Dubai soon and after my free hotel time runs out, am thinking of getting a hotel apartment for about 3 months before I get a proper flat. 

Looking for a 1 bed flat, ideally somewhere between bur Dubai and Marina, or just bur Dubai itself (working in bur Dubai). 

Can anyone recommend anywhere? 

Thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you tried searching Dubizzle.com?

Bur Dubai and Dubai Marina are on 2 different ends of the city. Sheikh Zayed Road falls in between so you should maybe try and find apartments on that stretch of road. Also, if you're looking at the Bur Dubai area, you should search the apartment buildings behind Burjuman Shopping Mall. The informal name is the "Golden Sands" area due to all the buildings by that name.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Golden Sands 5 has hotel apartments, but there are a number of others as well. In case you want to drive, you can also stay in the Marina, or JLT, or you could stay in Al Barsha. You will discover that the city has tonnes of hotel apartments.


----------

